# Hi from MN!



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, girl! Welcome!


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Arrow~ Are you from horse.com?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes...I'm Arrow over there. Don't you know me?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I gave advice about loading Dolly, remember?


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,,waves,,SMS, how ya doin?


Awww, hugs Arrow, she knows you, just forgot for a min.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Wow, gorgeous horse.
Have fun posting!


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Of course I know you arrow! Dolly is Faith's horse. I think it may have been her other horse Frosty that had the loading problem. 

Hi City!!

Hi poptart! Nice to meet you.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome!! I am also in the Twin Cities. Good luck on selling your mare. Where do you keep you horses usually?


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

It's about time you got your hinney over here!! Welcome!!!


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome shadow. You made it over here. There is a lot of people from the other forum. I am glad to see paintedcity over here. Good thing she put up a pic of her horse or I would of not reconized her name.  
By the way Rashad is doing good. Here is a picture of Rashad with my daughter on her.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahhhh SMS welcome! Finally came over to the other forum!! 

Its FoxFireEMT from horse.com.

Glad you came.


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey FoxFire!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

your mare is lovely  gotta love black horses


----------

